# Adult teeth?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I know dogs generally start to get their adult teeth around 6 months, but can they get them as early as 4 months old? Nixon has started to chew on things a lot more the last week or so, and has shown signs of avoidance with his bumpers (they have lots of nubs), so I am wondering if he isn't getting his adult teeth in. He's only 16 weeks old, so I'm not sure if it would be happening yet, and he's just going thru a chewing phase.


----------

